# Accommodation for 5 months in Lisbon



## jiale (4 mo ago)

Hi, I am a university student from Singapore who is looking for a 2 bedroom or 2 bed apartment in Lisbon next year from January to June for my exchange program. When looking for accommodations, I am basically looking at airbnb & idealista. 

For airbnb, while more reliable and generally nicer, it tends to be on the pricier side and people have told me that the owners generally rip off the users by charging higher prices but it is safe and reliable due to the reputation of the site. For idealista, although it is slightly cheaper, there are no user reviews and the site does not offer any protection for the users if there is a scam which is why there have been many stories and complaints about the site being full of scammers. 

Do you guys have any recommendations on how I can go about looking for a place to stay? Especially since it is practically impossible for me to go down for personal viewings as I will only be there 1 week before school term starts.

I am looking for a furnished apartment with utilities included near NOVA University & UCP for about 1,520€, is this reasonable?


----------

